# I met Lady Gaga last night!



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy cr*p! I travelled down to Newcastle to see Lady Gaga live on the Monster Ball Tour last night and after the shopw decided to hang around to see if we would see her leave in one of her fab outfits! At around 12:30am my friend and I 9and about 15 other fans who were waiting!) were invited ONTO her tourbus one by one to MEET Lady Gaga as she wanted to meet us after we waited for her! I was absoloutely shocked and in awe of her! She is so beautiful! She signed my CD, gave me a hug, a quick chat and I got a photo with her! I know there are some big fans on here so thought I would share my experience! She genuinely does love her fans!

xx

PS: I also met the Stereophonics the other night so below is also the photo of me and the gorgeous Mr Kelly Jones! I know he's not nearly as famous but I love his band and he was so lovely to me and my boyfriend!


----------



## Melxo (Mar 5, 2010)

Very luck girl you are!! 

Jeallly


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 5, 2010)

I could have died I was so excited! I wished I had one of the new Gaga lippies with me to get signed but unfortunately they're not out here yet! Can you imagine?! A signed lippie?!


----------



## Melxo (Mar 5, 2010)

a signed singed lippy would be freaking AMAZING!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2010)

That is so awesome!!


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucky girl you!
She is amazing! I love how devoted she is to her fans.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

wow! great pictures! that is fantastic!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 6, 2010)

That is truly awesome, she seems like such a down to earth, amazing person! I can't believe she let people on to her tourbus one by one. Anyways, what a great experience for you!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome!! She totally rocks!!!


----------



## marquise (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky you! It's not often you hear about people being that good to their fans.


----------



## heartbeam (Mar 7, 2010)

oh my gosh, you're so lucky!!! and she seems very nice despite all her onstage antics!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I cant believe how lovely she was!


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 7, 2010)

that was really sweet of her


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 7, 2010)

That is awesome!!! It shows that she really cares about her fans.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2010)

What a wonderful story, and that photo is great!  It think it is great that she is "giving back" to her fans, or her "little monsters" as I hear she calls them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Totally awesome!  I was grooving to Gaga during my workout today. She's great.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 7, 2010)

Both of those are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely a memorable week you are having there.  Fabulous :-D

And I should get me some stereophonics music I liked when they opened for "Our Lady Peace" (a decade or more ago lol) and I heard the "Our Lady Peace"opened for Stereophonics when the tour was in the U.K. etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy for you, you'll never forget those kinds of memories... :-D


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so happy you got to experience her awesomeness! She truely is a wonderful, beautiful, amazing person. lol. 

No, but really, I love her and I think she's great. She's definitely one of the rare artists that seriously appreciate their fans.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mahonereh* 

 
_I am so happy you got to experience her awesomeness! She truely is a wonderful, beautiful, amazing person. lol. 

*No, but really, I love her and I think she's great. She's definitely one of the rare artists that seriously appreciate their fans*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 she seems to be really accomodating to her fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is quite rare these days!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 8, 2010)

You're one lucky girl!!


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 8, 2010)

I can recomend some great phonics songs to download if you need! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Both of those are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely a memorable week you are having there. Fabulous :-D

And I should get me some stereophonics music I liked when they opened for "Our Lady Peace" (a decade or more ago lol) and I heard the "Our Lady Peace"opened for Stereophonics when the tour was in the U.K. etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy for you, you'll never forget those kinds of memories... :-D_


----------



## aliciaface (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, how amazing was it?! That is so exciting! I am a beyond huge gaga fan, I cried when I read your post! I saw her in September in San Francisco and I already have my ticket for her August concert here in San Jose! I am definitely planning on waiting after as long as I have to! Hopefully I'll be lucky enough to meet her too


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww sorry for the late reply love but it was truly fabulous! She was LOVELY to her fans! She was so nice so I would definately recommend waiting for her! I think we got really lucky there but my best bit of advice would be to wait, wait, wait and ignore security when they try to tell she wont stop/has left, etc, etc! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 5, 2010)

omg! you are so lucky! must've been such an awesome experience...

I LOVE lady gaga!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome! A friend of mine met her at some sort of gay pride thingy... He said she was super nice.

I'd love to meet her.. There aren't a ton of famous people I think I'd like to meet but she's one of them.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow...how lucky!


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats so cool. She does seem so nice when it comes to her fans. Thats part of how popular she has become now, it's adorable how she put her arm around u!


----------

